# استشارة ( صرف المعمل و المختبرات )



## Ahmed meca 88 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ما هى نوعية المواسير التى تستخدم فى عمل شبكة صرف المعامل و المختبرات


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

P.p. & pvdf لكن هل يمكن استخدام upvc


----------



## fayek9 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

Cpvc


----------



## fayek9 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

أو pp, pvdf


----------



## fayek9 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

Ahmed meca 88 قال:


> P.p. & pvdf لكن هل يمكن استخدام upvc


ال CPVC زى UPVC ولكنه معدل ليتحمل أحماض وكيماويات بتركيزات عالية قد تصل الى 90 % ولو التركيزات عليت عن 90 % تتجه للمواسير ال metal


----------

